# limasol property



## bfg1609 (Oct 9, 2009)

A friend of mine has lent her brother some money to buy an appartment in Limasol but he has been very vague on where it is when she asked him where in Limasol it is. He has said it is next to a gambling club called the fortune near the harbour but I can not find this place listed in any directories. I am just worried that he has ripped her off. 

Could any one help put my friends mind at rest


----------

